# Non-celestion speakers?



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

What would be a good 12" speaker for my Traynor? I know the vintage 30 is the usual response, but I'd like to go a different route, for financial reasons if nothing else. Jensen has a few models that look nice, but I'm curious what else is out there.


I'd need at least a 60-watt power rating (I don't want any speaker distortion) and 8 ohms. So greenbacks aren't an option, as good as they may sound. I play with about as much gain as the amps have.

Basically, I'm looking for a tighter low end and a bit more tightness/clarity overall.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Eminence makes some great speakers. They are very under-rated, and very affordable speakers. Any of the Patriot and Red Coat series are great. I have their Legend GB12 which sort of like a Greenback (but 'improved' in my opinion...tighter, better bass) in my Traynor YGM-3 and it sounds fantastic.

Here is a list of their 12" speakers

They are also way easier to get in Canada. This place is a distributer and are located in Waterloo . I have ordered 2 speakers through them by mail. They have great shipping rates, and great service: http://www.loudspeakers.ca/products.htm



Which Traynor amp are you wanting to put it in?


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

YCV 40. The WR edition has a V30, but I'm not really interested in using such a common speaker.

The solid state traynors have redcoats in them, so I might seem if they're any good. The amps in general, I suppose, as I've considered getting a solid state backup amp for quite some time.

About how much difference can a speaker make? Is it like changing pickups, or closer to adding an EQ pedal?


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Take a look at the Tone Tubby hempcore speakers. I have one in my VFX. Very nice ....cured my Celestion addiction. I think the website is just Tonetubby.com

Tarl


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Welladjusted said:


> YCV 40. The WR edition has a V30, but I'm not really interested in using such a common speaker.
> 
> The solid state traynors have redcoats in them, so I might seem if they're any good. The amps in general, I suppose, as I've considered getting a solid state backup amp for quite some time.
> 
> About how much difference can a speaker make? Is it like changing pickups, or closer to adding an EQ pedal?



It can make a huge difference. The difference after changing speakers is some of my amps is like night and day.

The problem is there are so many options to choose from. I just had to kind of find reviews for my amps where people had done speaker changes, and find ones where people were looking for the same kind of sound that I was.


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

Do most speaker manufacturers have a return policy?


----------



## motorhead (Jun 26, 2006)

I replace my Tone Tubby + V30s combination in my main 4x12 cab for Eminence Black Powder and Red, White & Blue. It took a few days for the speakers to wear in and my ear was getting used to them but finall it was just great.

The RW&Bs are very much like G12-65s in that what goes in the amp comes out. The Black Power add a middy broken up tone.

I've always prefered Greenbacks for an overdriven sound and Tune Tubby + V30s for Distortion but this combo gets rid of the syrupy bottom of the Greenbacks and the flubby mids of the V30s. I'm using this new combo for both my Marshall/Orange amps and my Soldano.

Eminence makes great speakers. With a little bit or research and some courage to order you'll find YOUR speaker.

PS: Tone Tubby speakers are at most 40 watts.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*How would you feel?*



Welladjusted said:


> Do most speaker manufacturers have a return policy?


Assuming you're not talking about warranty replacement due to a fault, the short answer is "no".

If you think about it, if you mount a speaker in a cab it's all but impossible to keep from making small scratches or whatever around the mounting holes. If the speaker was returned and then shipped out to someone else, what would they think when they saw marks that suggested the speaker had been used?

What would you do if YOU were that guy?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Tarl said:


> Take a look at the Tone Tubby hempcore speakers. I have one in my VFX. Very nice ....cured my Celestion addiction. I think the website is just Tonetubby.com
> 
> Tarl


Here's the only Canadian distributor for Tone Tubby.:

http://www.cohrs.ca/staged/ToneTubby.htm


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

motorhead said:


> I've always prefered Greenbacks for an overdriven sound and Tune Tubby + V30s for Distortion but this combo gets rid of the syrupy bottom of the Greenbacks and the flubby mids of the V30s.


That is exactly how I would describe the Eminence Legend GB12. It's like an improved version of the Greenback. Way tighter bottom and more well balanced mids.


----------



## motorhead (Jun 26, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> That is exactly how I would describe the Eminence Legend GB12. It's like an improved version of the Greenback. Way tighter bottom and more well balanced mids.


Is that the same speaker that goes into most Soldano Cabs? 

I've heard a lot of good things about Soldano Cabs with Eminence Legend [blank] speakers.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I just got two Tone tubby Alnico hemp cone speakers (thanks Larry). And they are great. A real good alternative to Celestionitis.


----------

